# Power supply recommendations



## Big Shady (Mar 14, 2021)

I’m going to build my 3rd “permanent” track this summer (I use quotes because the first two were supposed to be permanent, but life changed that lol).
I’m a budget slot car guy so I use classic Artin 1/43 track and build a lot of my own cars (a story for another thread). I’ve got Parma controllers and wondered what power supply y’all have had good results with. I’d like to include a power controller on each line to dial back power output for the less experienced user. 
Thought? Suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

many sources for variable up to 30 volt with up to 10 AMP power supplies that are not expensive.
I drag race and we sometimes use very low OHM armatures with very strong NEO magnets so my power supplies are good to 20 AMPs.
not many cars need that kind of amperage thought.
hopefully Rich will be along shortly with his knowledge and advice.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

30 volt 10 amp power supply - Google Search











30 volt 10 AMP power supply for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for 30 volt 10 AMP power supply at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Big Shady (Mar 14, 2021)

Great info! Thank you!


----------

